
Machine Learning Algorithms in a Different Context: Smooth Fields from Particles - JBorrow
https://community.dur.ac.uk/joshua.borrow/blog/posts/density_from_particles/
======
JBorrow
Nearest neighbour searching and Gaussian filters are everywhere these days -
here’s a cool way to use them to simulate fluids. Thought people might like to
see the applicability of stuff they use every day in a different context.

